# Harperbury Hospital Jan 2016



## mookster (Jan 23, 2016)

I know what you are thinking - Oh not another Harperbury post showing the same utterly ruined shells of buildings - but you'd be wrong. For there is a whole lot more left here than I think most people realise. The wards and therapy buildings that closed in 2001 are absolutely ruined but various other areas have been slowly but surely abandoned leaving many of the buildings that once formed the middle of the asylum now empty. The western half of the site, which included the padded cells and the hydrotherapy pool has been demolished to make way for a new hospital building but there is still a surprising amount left to see. Sadly the main hall was locked up but the other parts we saw more than made up for it - the personal highlight for me being the multi-storey model hospital located in the old main stores building. We also literally walked into the worlds most apathetic security guard, who kind of grunted at us and just wandered off...weird.



> In 1924 Middlesex County Council purchased the Porters Park estate, comprising a total area of 420 acres, upon which the aerodrome had been built. The area would eventually become the site of both Harperbury and Shenley hospitals
> 
> The first patients were 8 adult males detained under The Mental Deficiency Act 1913. When the construction of new buildings began in 1929, these patients were involved in basic labouring.
> The first of the new buildings were opened in February 1931 and by December housed 342 patients. The site continued to expand - with the addition of female and childrens units - until 1936. After this expansion, the hospital was officially opened by Sir Kingsley Wood - the health minister at the time - in May 1936 and by 1939 the site had 1,194 patients.
> ...



The ruined parts are absolutely ruined, and the mint parts are absolutely mint. It's a very strange mixture of total utter decay and buildings which are as fresh as they come complete with running water.














































































































































Thanks for looking, more photos can be found on my flickr ​


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 23, 2016)

That's really strange mookster..I was only talking about this place last night and planning a visit here in a few weeks after going somewhere else..I did hear there was more to see now than just the out laying villas.but I would still like to see them as well.no matter how trashed they are..shame you could not get in the hall.you got some lovely shots from here though


----------



## krela (Jan 23, 2016)

Just when I thought I could start celebrating the demise of asylum reports... thanks a bunch!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 23, 2016)

Like you said in your report - a mixture of dereliction and minted areas. At least you had somewhere to wash your hair. And, was there glowing embers in that fireplace?


----------



## mookster (Jan 24, 2016)

Cheers guys, yes a lot more left to see than most people think when you mention Harperbury to them. Glowing embers? A trick of the light most likely ha.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 25, 2016)

Nice one Mooks, great photos as always! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (Jan 25, 2016)

Fab set Mookster...loved the contrast between the bits that were complete devastation and the bits that were pretty mint. Really loved the swing shot...


----------



## mockney reject (Jan 25, 2016)

nice report, theres something special abou this place


----------



## TheNarrator (Jan 25, 2016)

The model hospital looks more like a dolls house.. Very cool!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 26, 2016)

Superb collection.


----------



## Safe Breaker (Jan 26, 2016)

Fantastic pics.... i love the model/dolls house ;-)


----------



## ExplorerAnt (Feb 4, 2016)

Nice shots you got. i never got into the mint bit last time. but it aint going to be there much longer as bloor homes has bought the land and have had plans okayed for housing and flats. if you wanna see this place best get there soon as it wont be there much longer. im gunna make a visit before it all goes i think. this was my first ever explore on my own lol... happy days


----------



## Brewtal (Feb 5, 2016)

Great pics as always mate! Really nicely done!


----------

